# April Site Stat:



## Chris (Apr 29, 2005)

Total Hits: 1,023,970


----------



## Drew (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Vegetta (Apr 29, 2005)

Gratz Chris  
The site has really taken off


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 29, 2005)

Chris that's awesome man! I have so far really enjoyed my time here. There's alot of stuff being offered here and alot of great minds to pick.

~A


----------



## BCrowell (Apr 29, 2005)

Whoohooo...let's shred some more bandwidth!! Congrats man!


----------



## darren (Apr 29, 2005)

"Hits" is really misleading... how are you defining a "hit"? Is it a file served? A page view? A unique user?

With all the images and avatars, you're probably looking at a couple of dozen files served per page view. Page views and unique visitors are the only really informative stats as far as measuring site traffic goes. I could go into all kinds of other measurements for ad traffic, but it's probably not too helpful.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm aware of all this Darren, thanks. I'm a network engineer.  Stop pissing on my twinkies. 

If it makes you feel better and more in-the-know:

Total Hits 1023970  
Total Files 574170 
Total Pages 170183 
Total Visits 15788


----------



## Digital Black (Apr 29, 2005)

What can you say..us mods make it the place to be...


----------



## darren (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2005)

^ I added that smiley at HB'ers request, btw.


----------



## moojimoo3 (Apr 29, 2005)

well mate your not just attracting oldies(no offense ) your also getting young people and people from abroad aswell(other countries than the you.S) your site rocks and allways will be !!!!


----------



## dpm (Apr 29, 2005)

Chris said:


> ^ I added that smiley at HB'ers request, btw.





You know if you google 'seven string' or 'eight' or etc guitar this site doesn't come up. At least not on the first few pages. Is there a way to remedy that?


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah I know. 'sevenstring' gets us though. The ad-spammers have it all over me.

If I dressed the place up like a third grader's lunchbox with ads, it would make a big difference, but I'll take a small spam-free site over a busy site plastered with shit anyday.


----------



## dpm (Apr 29, 2005)

What does google actually search for?


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 29, 2005)

Chris said:


> ^ I added that smiley at HB'ers request, btw.




YES. THanks! \m/


----------

